# Royal Gramma troubles.....



## johnnynuke (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 29 gallon Oceanic Bio Cube that's been running for about 2 months with about 35 lbs of live rock. Water chemistry is good (ammonia-0, Nitrites-0, Nitrates-5ppm, pH-8.3). I have a Percula Clown and a 6 line Wrasse. I also have a fire shrimp, 2 leather corals, and a Hammer Coral.

Unfortunately, I've had 2 Royal Grammas die on me at separate times. First one lasted 10 days and I found him in the middle filter section of the tank (wet/dry section). Then after doing a water change, I replaced him with another Royal Gramma but I found him dead only 4 days later on the bottom of the tank. 

I acclimate new fish carefully using a drip method for about 90 minutes.

Everything I've read tells me Royal Grammas are ideally suited to a reef tank set-up. I love the colors on these fish and would like to try again but I don't want to do harm to any more of these till I've got it figured out. Is it a trend or just a coincidence??

Thanks


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I would stay away from them if you are getting them from the same shop. I question the capture, holding, and shipping methods being used by your shops distributor. I know of one major supplier dealing in bad quality specimens right, this is sad as they supply about 50% of our salt ornamentals in the States and were once of superior quality. However with fuel prices rising and the cost of utilities always unpredictable, something must give to keep prices low. You may wish to try and find a M.A.C. Certified retailer for those fish as they may come in healthier. Many of the areas that our fish are coming from use cyanide to poison and stun the fish for easier collecting. This in turn causes them many internal complications and tend to never eat again.


----------



## johnnynuke (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks! I'll try that. I have to confess the place where I got both Gramma's was a Petco.
Have you had any success with any internet suppliers?

John


----------

